# A Fishin' We Will Go



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Hmmm-you're much more generous with opinions of the local TV than I would be. Soon as I enter a room with the local stuff on the tube I make a quick exit or change the channel.
> Have you ever tried any bait fishing in that lake? Looks like a prime spot to me for maybe some bass and or catfish..


LOL... Glad I'm not alone, I don't want to take my Anxiety medications ever again so I'm getting, buying or finding movies and US drama's or I need to watch TV in another room its way to much for me, loud and medicore.

Currently working on getting a series called "Ancient Aliens" and we just got done watching the first year "Kung Fu" the wife loved it so that's a good thing.

The fish that is caught here is "Talipia, Black Moss (big head) we bought a 20 lb one yesterday for 150 peso's real cheap, cat-fish, black cod, carp (fancy clean-looking), snake head fish but I need a boat, I'm thinking about purchasing a locally made fiberglass bonka they run about 8,000 peso's and adding a mini engine to that, fishing along the shore is useless here the fish are very small so I need to get out there a little ways, so will need a life-preserver also. 

Clams are plenty on the shore area's, small ones and some larger sized and late at night if you have a bright light you can net shrimp.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> LOL... Glad I'm not alone, I don't want to take my Anxiety medications ever again so I'm getting, buying or finding movies and US drama's or I need to watch TV in another room its way to much for me, loud and medicore.
> 
> Currently working on getting a series called "Ancient Aliens" and we just got done watching the first year "Kung Fu" the wife loved it so that's a good thing.
> 
> ...


That fishing there sounds fun to me. Especially if ya get that boat. That way you can get out in deeper water and enjoy the catch. Be sure to take and post some photos when you go out.

For sure the TV here is enough to drive ya right up the wall. Most of the local shows (even serious dramas) are like being stuck inside of a 1930's or 40's Three Stooges movie complete with sound effects! We are finding a lot of movies and even TV series such as Star Trek and the like on Youtube. I download a lot and save on flash drives for later use. Just need to be sure to check for viruses etc before opening.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing a locally made fiberglass bonka they run about 8,000 peso's and adding a mini engine to that, fishing along the shore is useless here the fish are very small so I need to get out there a little ways, so will need a life-preserver also.


Sounds like a good plan. Once the weather calms down I am looking to head up to Batanes to get some game fishing under the belt. In the meantime I am hoping to find a decent operator off Infanta in Quezon.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

Billfish said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Once the weather calms down I am looking to head up to Batanes to get some game fishing under the belt. In the meantime I am hoping to find a decent operator off Infanta in Quezon.


Billfish if you do find a decent operator close to QC pls keep me posted.

Need to get offshore about once a month or more,
going jeepneycrazy and getting into deep water smooths everything out.
Plus I'd *love* to hear a big Penn Sen spooling like mad...been awhile...


----------

